

MySQL 6.0 Nixed? - andr
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/6.0.html

======
VonGuard
Just talked to the #mysql people. 6.0 is dead, yes, but the plans for it will
be put into a 5.x release. 6.0 is just being rethought as the roadmap as a
whole is changed. 6.0 as it was is dead, but there will still be a 6.0
eventually.

~~~
Syama
Q. How does the concept with a single trunk maps to the current tree
situation? A. 5.5 becomes the trunk. 6.0, 6.1-fk and 6.1-globalization become
staging trees. Alpha features are taken out of the trunk into new staging
trees. The result reaches maturity state and is released as the first
milestone.
[http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/Development_Cycle#Appendix_B._Fr...](http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/Development_Cycle#Appendix_B._Frequently_asked_questions)

------
wsprague
May I recommend <http://www.postgresql.org/>?

:)

~~~
knuton
May I seize the opportunity and ask why MySQL is the prototypical Open Source
SQL database software (LAMP, etc.), when PostgreSQL is considered to be so
much better?

(This is a serious question.)

~~~
xal
Mysql has great replication support which everyone who does webapps requires.
Postgres has bolted on solutions which all don't work well for different
reasons. It's really good at all the things that webapps don't tend to use
when they get big though. Postgres is far the better database in terms of
correctness and sometimes even in terms of speed, it's just that the web use
case doesn't need real databases but replicated (fairly dumb) data stores.

~~~
compay
_Mysql has great replication support which everyone who does webapps requires_

Not everybody who does web apps needs replication.

------
jrmurad
<http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/6.0/en/index.html>

<http://www.markleith.co.uk/?p=245>

~~~
cookiecaper
Removing the manual is low.

------
lr
Start following the development of Drizzle (<https://launchpad.net/drizzle>),
it is based on MySQL and some of the core MySQL guys are working on it (for
instance, Monty Taylor: <https://launchpad.net/~mordred>).

From what I understand (which may not be much...), long-time MySQL stalwarts
would probably move to Drizzle instead of moving to MySQL 6, anyway.

------
evdawg
The title 'MySQL 6.0 Nixed' sounds so negative; it should probably be
something more along the lines of 'MySQL starts cleaning up their act' ;)

I, for one, welcome the promise of more regular releases with open arms.

------
jpcx01
I'll never understand why big companies buy out an open source project when
the chances are it'll just stall and loose all credibility. Who gained from
that transaction, aside from the team who got their cash windfall and ran.

~~~
kevinherron
s/loose/lose

Why do so many people make this mistake? It drives me crazy!

~~~
m0nty
The word "choose" probably doesn't help much.

------
jey
They switched their version numbering scheme and release process after being
acquired (IIRC). What used to be called 6.0 is now 5-point-something.

------
mebigfatguy
More likely public release plans are something a massive public company does
not want to have available.

